# rear suspension wheel rattle



## htsob (Jan 4, 2013)

I have had this rattle since forever....2013 Cruze
I was told its a Cruze thing....really annoying

Rear wheels rattle over bumps, any suggestions on a fix?

I have heard other Cruze owners complain about this...

The only time it quietens down is when I underwash and shock/oil spray

Looking to sell next year and this will be a cause for concern..

Any ideas please....


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

My cruze suspension is very quiet even with 87,000 miles on it, until it gets below 40F outside. Never owned a GM car that didn't have a noisy suspension when cold, so I live with it. Also even though mines noisy when cold, once I drive about 3 miles it's quiet.


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

Of all the new cars that I have owned, it seems that sway linkages are the first thing to go. A gentle rock of the car back and forth might enable you pinpoint the issue. Even better if you had a willing friend observe the joints when the car is rocked. They are some of smallest balljoints on the car and take a lot of pounding.


----------

